# Stephenie Meyer



## JonahW (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello there folks! First time caller, long-time listener. Thought you'd all like to see this. Stephenie Meyer is the lady who wrote the 'Twilight' series that's currently getting turned into a series of lousy films. Here she is in 2007.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SQ9bJIhcJ0

And here she is last year (2008).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksj7E0NtzPQ&feature=related

What a difference a year makes!


----------



## Hologram (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow...your right.

What an attractive woman


----------



## Blackbean (Oct 31, 2009)

I generally hate all that sexy vampire crap but I might pretend in this case, thats one fine woman 







Vs.


----------



## JimBob (Oct 31, 2009)

Ah, the rich benefits of a poor-quality but high-selling franchise.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Oct 31, 2009)

I honestly can't get by how shitty her book series is. It is pathetic that her masturbation fantasy hit the market, and in a rare turn of events, became a pre-teen craze.


----------



## Make_Lunch_Not_War (Oct 31, 2009)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I honestly can't get by how shitty her book series is. It is pathetic that her masturbation fantasy hit the market, and in a rare turn of events, became a pre-teen craze.



And she's laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## goofy girl (Oct 31, 2009)

> I honestly can't get by how shitty her book series is. It is pathetic that her masturbation fantasy hit the market, and in a rare turn of events, became a pre-teen craze.




Nobody ever said you have to be ugly to write a good book, I guess


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Oct 31, 2009)

She's a lovely woman but I've yet to read any of her books as the damn things seem to always be checked out at the library where I work. As a reference librarian, I have teen girls asking me for them on a weekly basis...yet, I can't recall reading ANY positive reviews of this woman's books.

I saw the TWILIGHT movie, just to see what all the fuss was about and was underwhelmed. No, I'm clearly not the intended audience for this nonsense.

I work with a bunch of women of various ages and roughly half of them are ALWAYS going on and on and on about these books.

It took me about ten years to finally read the first Harry Potter book and I found that series pretty hit/miss. So, I do plan to read TWILIGHT eventually (just for the sake of reading the thing) but I'm in no desperate rush to do so.

Dennis


----------



## Jigen (Oct 31, 2009)

She has nice hips!


----------



## music_maid (Oct 31, 2009)

She is purty and all, but in just a year she has put on considerable weight. It looks cute methinks


----------



## Jigen (Oct 31, 2009)

music_maid said:


> She is purty and all, but in just a year she has put on considerable weight. It looks cute methinks



You're right. She really has gained. And I think she's better now than then.


----------



## Blackbean (Oct 31, 2009)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I honestly can't get by how shitty her book series is. It is pathetic that her masturbation fantasy hit the market, and in a rare turn of events, became a pre-teen craze.


I can but all of that stuff is so outside what I consider to be worthwhile that its not worth getting steamed up over but in this strange turn of events 'she' has become some peoples masturbation fantasy.


----------



## mrwondercake (Oct 31, 2009)

Hooray! Very pretty!


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 31, 2009)

This is the best news I've heard all day, thanks for whoever found this


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Oct 31, 2009)

She Looks Amazing With her gain, but boy do her makeup choices have room for improvement.


----------



## Tau (Nov 1, 2009)

The books are unimaginable crap, the movies are somehow worse (cept for the dishy wolf pack), so if you havent read or seen them you really aren't missing anything. Also, the vampires sparkle in the sun *bwahahahahahaha!*

On the subject of her gain - she looks so much better fat, the weight actually made her prettier, and sexier.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 2, 2009)

I never knew how she looked like, didn't bother to check, but... WOW! Cute.


----------



## Drucifer (Nov 4, 2009)

I thought it was only going to be a gain of a few pounds. That was surprising. Personally, I find her more attractive now. Probably no surprise there. Very beautiful.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 4, 2009)

Terrible writer, but super hot! 

The weight she put on and the red lipstick really suit her. Foxy!


----------



## Mini (Nov 4, 2009)

She should marry Dan Brown.


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 7, 2009)

One word: M.I.L.F.



Mini said:


> She should marry Dan Brown.



You do realize that any children of such a union would cause mass suicides among creative writing teachers in whatever neighborhood they settled.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 17, 2009)

Whoa... I don't like Twilight. That has been established. But she looks SOOOOOO much better with the weight, and that's just coming from my non-FA view on it!


----------



## flashfeeder (Nov 17, 2009)

very cute. cuter in my opinion with the extra weight for sure. hopefully life keeps being good to her. and not to defend her, because i have not read her books, but her personal story about having something she wrote in her free time as a hobby turn into a bestseller and movie franchise is very cool.


----------



## GettingChubby (Nov 26, 2009)

she looks loads hotter with that weight


----------



## Famouslastwords (Nov 26, 2009)

"Well Ellen, what happened was when that first million dollar check cleared I said 'we're going to Home Town Buffet y'all'"


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, wow. She looks great!


----------



## infinity57401 (Nov 30, 2009)

Since I watched the bonus features of Twilight I knew she was a bigger lady but I didn't know in comparison to what, so to see that she has put on a great deal of weight is quite impressive.


----------



## bbwsrule (Dec 5, 2009)

She is seriously hot, and especially so after the weight gain (was before too IMO). Don't read fiction so I have never heard of her stuff.


----------



## BoomSnap (Dec 6, 2009)

After knowing that she is the one responsible for such written lunacy, the sight of her made my penis detached itself and commit suicide by throwing itself in front of the #17 bus. Curse you Meyer, curse you.


----------



## GettingChubby (Dec 6, 2009)

She does look seriously hot now.


----------



## KatsPyjamas (Dec 7, 2009)

Beautiful woman...terrible author.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 7, 2009)

KatsPyjamas said:


> Beautiful woman...terrible author.



I agree lol


----------



## wolfpersona (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow she got hot.:eat1::smitten: Is all that money she can eat whatever she wants. I would to if i had a best selling novel.


----------



## lovesgaininggirls (Jan 6, 2010)

bbwsrule said:


> She is seriously hot, and especially so after the weight gain (was before too IMO). Don't read fiction so I have never heard of her stuff.



It would appear Ms. Meyer took the proceeds from her writing and invested a good portion of it on FOOD! GREAT choice on her part as she looks incredibly sexy as a BBW!


----------



## Shosh (Jan 6, 2010)

ZainTheInsane said:


> I honestly can't get by how shitty her book series is. It is pathetic that her masturbation fantasy hit the market, and in a rare turn of events, became a pre-teen craze.



I am not a fan of the teenage vampire angst genre either, but then we are probably both not in the demographic that Meyer is aiming to reach.

Teenagers like the movie and that is ok.

Meanwhile Meyer is very beautiful.


----------

